# Should Grand Lodges/Lodges increase/improve Masonic Instruction to the membership?



## cemab4y (Apr 5, 2015)

Most Masons (including myself) believe that the Masonic knowledge of our history, traditions, and practices, could stand improvement. What do you think? Should there be increased efforts to assist the membership in improving their Masonic knowledge and understanding?


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 5, 2015)

I would love for GLs and Lodges to set up programs to enable Masons to increase/improve their overall knowledge of the Craft. I would guess that the majority of Freemasons in the USA have never read a book about Masonry, and never had much of a desire to do so.

There are terrific resources available, so that anyone, from the newest EA to old coots like myself, can increase their understanding of the craft.

I have been in lodges in 14 states, and WashDC. only in a very few have I seen a "library", where individual members can check out books, and read them at home.


----------



## coachn (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd love to see Masonic education taught by Lodge and GLs.  Currently, they all focus predominantly upon Freemasonic Education and call it Masonic Education.  All this does is make good members better members, not better men and confuse members into thinking that they are improving themselves rather than merely learning what it takes to support the organization.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 5, 2015)

I voted yes on this because any education is good.  Of course there is still the question of what education you are going to............ wait there is a new post, hang on while I read it.............  Nevermind, Coach already said it!


----------



## coachn (Apr 5, 2015)

<snicker>


----------



## JJones (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm on the fence here but I voted yes.

The GLoTX is currently requiring subordinate lodges to have mandatory education sessions.  Unfortunately, these sessions usually seem to involve a brother reading a paper he's never looked over before word for word for twenty minutes.  Plus they are short-talk bulletins, so they aren't even anything new.

Should GL's encourage education outside of the memory work?  Absolutely.  Should they require someone to stand up and read from a short talk every meeting for twenty minutes?   Hopefully not for long.


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 5, 2015)

The GL of Virginia has district ritual schools. These are terrific, but all they teach is ritual. Maybe districts could initiate schools at the district level, which would teach masonic history, and other topics. I would like to see more use of technology, as well. Grand Lodges could charter on-line training (I took on-line training when I worked for a Chrysler dealership). The Grand Lodge of North Carolina, has some on-line training.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 6, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> The GL of Virginia has district ritual schools. These are terrific, but all they teach is ritual. Maybe districts could initiate schools at the district level, which would teach masonic history, and other topics. I would like to see more use of technology, as well. Grand Lodges could charter on-line training (I took on-line training when I worked for a Chrysler dealership). The Grand Lodge of North Carolina, has some on-line training.



Many jurisdictions organize district schools under various names.  In Texas the nearest equivalent is MWS - Masters, Wardens and Secretaries Association.

The rare and wonderful DDGM does his own teaching of meaning in addition to training of ritual.

In recent years Illinois has each DDGM appoint a district education officer to go around and give talks on meaning.  I did it for a couple of years then relocated out of state.  Before and since I offer to give talks at Stated meetings where ever I visit.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Another good thread on this subject.  http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/masonic-training.24979/#post-143818


----------

